# The covenant of peace (John Colquhoun)



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 9, 2020)

In the covenant of works, Jehovah contracted with man himself, as with a friend; but in the covenant of grace, he could not do so; for in this covenant, man was considered as an enemy to him, as a sinner against him. The covenant of grace, therefore, is in Scripture styled, “the covenant of his peace;” the covenant in which, a Mediator between him and man, is indispensably necessary.

John Colquhoun, _A Treatise of the Covenant of Grace_ (Edinburgh: Ogle, Allardice and Thomson, 1818), p. 16.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 9, 2020)

Daniel, I'm genuinely interested. How does this work compare with Witsius on the covenants, or Thomas Blake's "The covenant of God". I am thinking of getting the new reprint; my book budget is overspent though  Thank you.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 9, 2020)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Daniel, I'm genuinely interested. How does this work compare with Witsius on the covenants, or Thomas Blake's "The covenant of God". I am thinking of getting the new reprint; my book budget is overspent though  Thank you.



I have not read Thomas Blake and have only really begun reading John Colquhoun. The latter probably differs with Herman Witsius on some issues as he was seen as the spiritual heir of Thomas Boston. If you do not wish to fork out for the new edition, you may read it on archive.org.


----------

